# AKC Amatuer Owner Handler



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Anybody know about this new class? All I could find were the requirements for entering the class, but nothing about earning points in the class etc. Any other information would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, for anybody who may be wondering, I spoke with a lady in my agility class who shows Bassetts. She said that this is a regular class and you earn points just like in any other class, so I guess we'll give it a try and see what it's like. They are offering the class for no entry fee, just AKC fees to try it out, so I figure I can spare $7


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for posting this. I found it in the regs. This is great news for me since I've been putting off showing my Gordon because I'm scared - and I'm about as amateur as it gets!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I think you should send Gordon to me xD I'll trade you for Strauss...maybe he'll get his @*#%&(@&%( NA and NAJ then


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Jackie, are you going to be showing at Waukesha again this year? I may need a handler since they're having 2 Gordon Setter specialties at the shows, plus there's another specialty the day before in Elkhorn. Of course, it will all depend on whether the wild child is ready.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

You bet your boots I'll be there! And with bells on too (probably literally xD)!!


----------

